# New ideas for fashion photo shoots



## bryceeagle (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello,

I've just started a new website and having a lot of fun with it.  Its an e-commerce site for men's underwear and swimwear...for now.

I'm investing quite a bit of time in artistic style photography for the homepage of the website.  

I find that so much of the photography used and worshipped in the world of fashion seems rather stiff and cold.  

Instead, I'm just going to have some fun with this and take a number of interesting shots in various places with a-typical models in different poses..

I'd be grateful for any feedback from the pro's out there...to see what you guys think so far of what I've put together...

The home page for my site is: http://www.californiabriefs.com

Thanks in advance for your feedback and opinions!

Tom


----------



## craig (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome! Excellent work so far. The photography and styling is good. You have got the basics down. I would now concentrate on more srtlish work with dramatic lighting.

Love & Bass


----------



## bryceeagle (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks Chris,

I help another shoot the other day and we played around a little bit with the lighting....I'll have pics up in a few days...hopefully it will add a little variety to the site.

Thanks


----------

